# Plowing multiple surfaces



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

New to plowing here! I will be using a Polaris Glacier II 60" plow. I am most concerned about brick/paver driveways. What has your experience been? I could understand a full size truck snow plow could cause a lot of damage, but an ATV plow? Also I am curious about your experiences/recommendations for plowing multiple surfaces.

Gravel: 
Average skid/shoe height?
How fast do you go if you know the driveway well?
How do you attack the first path? Angled side cut first?
When do you stand up?

Asphalt:?

Brick/Paver: ?

Cement: ?

P.S. Have you ever found a polymer blade for your ATV plows on high risk driveways?

Thanks!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

They make a nylon replaceable plow edge just for atv plows. That would solve all your problems.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicussmileyflagLike any drive if the brick/paver driveway is level should nt be a ploblem. Our driveway from county road to shop area is done with paveing stone as it is a steep hill always washing out in the summer.Even though it has settled lower in places it has withstood the truck/ tractor plows that clean it our the snowblower cutting edge. The block here are frozen now in places it was minus 25Celsius here last night, they aint gonna move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

ALC-GregH;728709 said:


> They make a nylon replaceable plow edge just for atv plows. That would solve all your problems.


Hi Greg, thanks for the tip. I am have been searching online but I cannot find a business that sells nylon plow edges. Any specifics or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

If you are concerned about it I would look into the nylon edges however we use metal edges on pavers sometimes without issue. P.S. watch out for expansion joints if your plow is straight when doing concrete walks


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Warn sells them.
http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/plastic_wear_bar.shtml


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

lagwagon;728876 said:


> Hi Greg, thanks for the tip. I am have been searching online but I cannot find a business that sells nylon plow edges. Any specifics or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


This is what I use!!

http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks guys - anyone know of someone that can set me up in southern Ontario (Canada)?


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Found someone if anyone else is looking! http://www.************.com/forums/member.php?u=25

Hmm.. the link didn't work, but the site is lets talk snow dot com


----------



## kagey (Jan 24, 2009)

I purchased a 1500 psi rubber edge from rubbercal. Little pricey I guess but I will be (haven't hooked it up yet) using it on my brick driveway and in-laws brick driveway along with concrete sidewalks and also another neighbors asphalt driveway. I am going safe to start using the rubber and if I'm not happy with the results I will use the plastic next. I have a 54" warn straight plow with the plastic edge on it now. The guy at rubbercal recommended the rubber over poly for brick for cost and most forgiving. Depending on your size, thickness, and height a poly blade would of cost me about 300 dollars (from them) as opposed to 90 for the rubber and a warn plastic is around 50.

http://www.rubbercal.com/Rubber_Snowplow_Blades_1500psi.html


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

kagey;734817 said:


> I purchased a 1500 psi rubber edge from rubbercal. Little pricey I guess but I will be (haven't hooked it up yet) using it on my brick driveway and in-laws brick driveway along with concrete sidewalks and also another neighbors asphalt driveway. I am going safe to start using the rubber and if I'm not happy with the results I will use the plastic next. I have a 54" warn straight plow with the plastic edge on it now. The guy at rubbercal recommended the rubber over poly for brick for cost and most forgiving. Depending on your size, thickness, and height a poly blade would of cost me about 300 dollars (from them) as opposed to 90 for the rubber and a warn plastic is around 50.
> 
> http://www.rubbercal.com/Rubber_Snowplow_Blades_1500psi.html


How thick is the rubber you bought?


----------



## kagey (Jan 24, 2009)

one inch thick x 60 inch length (I will have to cut it for 54") and 6 inch high
You can order various sized but the rubbercal rep said one inch w/b fine for my plowing needs.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

With what I plowed yesterday, a rubber edge probably wouldn't break through the wet snow/ice layer I was moving. Not to sure it would carve it off the driveway. It can see the benefit of using it on brick and stuff if it's just snow but with ice in the picture, it might not clean it off very good. Let us know how well it works.


----------



## kagey (Jan 24, 2009)

This is my first ATV w/plow so I'm new to it all (great site in determining what I wanted) but my wife really doesn't want the brick scraped, chipped, or pulled up (neither do I) so I'm taking a cautious approach to the whole thing.
I will post results once I get it setup for use after valentines day (out of pocket till after then).
If it doesn't work well on the brick I will try the out the plastic bar I have. Rubber s/b fine for pushing snow but I agree caked on ice may be a problem. I will just tell my wife not to drive on the driveway till I plow. lol.
I have read that some say the rubber will fold under but that will depend I guess on how much overlap you have. A trade-off there will be how fast it wears before you need to flip or adjust it again.


----------

